# Our Daughter is Home



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Well that's it, intros over a day early as everyone was in agreement that there was need to prolong them till tomorrow and that our little day was ready to come home.

So we are now a family of 4, or as just after we lefty the FC, I said hurray we are now a family of 4, both kids said together no 5, god forbid we forget the dog!!!!

Going to have a nice quiet family time at home now this qfternoon


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah congratulations Miny, how wonderful! And no, don't forget the dog!


----------



## Cornish pixie (Jan 31, 2014)

That's fantticc news, hope you have a lovely afternoon xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Brill news (we have to include the dog in our numbers too lol)
X


----------



## ForeverBlue (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats. Hope you all have a lovely first day together as a family.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations....fancy forgetting the dog ...LOL.....enjoy being a family of 4! X


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations on bringing your LO home xxx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Congrats - enjoy your family of 5


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazing news can't wait to have my own family of 5 all home (including dog lol) x x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Mustn't forget the furry babies   many congratulations on bringing your girl home!! I'm sure your son will be a fabulous big brother


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Many  
Wishing you all the happiness as a family of 5!


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats Minny  xxx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I bet it is all worth the wait Minnie 

So pleased for you all

Gettina x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Lovely! Congratulations


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations Mini Moo! Enjoy your LO and your family of 5 

Xx


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats mini moo xx


----------

